# Voigtlander (Cosina) Nokton 58mm f:1.4



## dinodan (Mar 26, 2008)

In order to satify my ongoing lens addiction, I recently purchased one of the new Voigtlander (Cosina) 58mm 1.4 lenses (Nikon mount). Though it's basically an AI manual focus, the lens does have a CPU that makes it usable with all my Nikon bodies (FG, FE2, F100 and D80).

So far, I'm really impressed. The lens has excellent build quality with very smooth controls. I'm also quite fond of the 58mm focal length. (So far, all my shooting with it has been on film.)

One quirk that I was aware of from reviews before purchasing, and can confirm, is that it consistently overexposes by about 3/4 to 1 f/stop in the CPU mode. This is unfortunate, but can of course easily be compensated for.

Sample photo shot with the FG on Kodacolor 200.


----------

